# batch file to find file modified later than a given date



## ankurm (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to write a batch file that runs on a given directory (and its sub-directories) to see if any file is modified after a given date if so than copy the full path of the file in some log file.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Need to know what OS you are running?


----------



## ghostdog74 (Dec 7, 2005)

download  findutils for windows and  coreutils  for windows, they try this


```
C:\test> touch  -t 201009260000 file
C:\test> gnu_find.exe . -type f -newer "file" -exec cp "{}" c:\tmp ;
C:\test> gnu_find.exe . -type f -newer "file" -printf "%p\n" > logfile
```
( renamed the find.exe from findutils to gnu_find.exe )


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

If this is for backup purposes, make sure to put in a full backup in there somewhere. You don't want to be restoring a full backup plus 100 modified backups.


----------

